# PATH Variable in der KDE-Konsole [solved]

## Linubie

Hallo.

lt, /etc/profile sind für root und normaler User die Standardpfade gesetzt:

```

if [ "$EUID" = "0" ] || [ "$USER" = "root" ] ; then

<------>PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

<------>PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:${PATH}"

fi

export PATH

unset ROOTPATH
```

wenn ich allerdings z.B. als root in der Konsole echo $PATH eingebe:

```
/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
```

werden mir diese Pfade nicht angezeigt, muss ich dafür /etc/bash/bashrc ändern, oder mir im Home Verzeichniss .bashrc anlegen um auf diese Pfade zugreifen zu können?

Danke

----------

## Jean-Paul

Was ergibt echo $PATH nach einem  *Quote:*   

> env-update && source /etc/profile

 

----------

## Linubie

Vielen Dank, das war's!

----------

## Linubie

Sorry ich muss das hier leider nochmal aus der Mottenkiste holen.

Ich habe mein System komplett neu installiert, nun habe ich wieder das Problem und ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie ich das damals gelößt habe.

Unter KDE in der Konsole mit su als root angemeldet:

```
echo $PATH

/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

echo $PATH

/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.9.3
```

sobald ich das System neu starte muß ich das Prozedere wiederholen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

du suchst vermutlich eine Login-Shell

Die bekommst du zb mit 

```
su -l
```

----------

## Linubie

Danke für den Tip, ich habe nun

```
alias su="su -l"
```

in der /etc/bashrc

mit aufgenommen.

----------

